# Keep brisket in smoker or put it in oven after wrapping?



## dee dee dee (Jun 27, 2008)

In the past I used a dry rub on a brisket and let it sit for a few hours.   I would then sear it and put it in the smoker.    After 2 hours or so of smoking I would wrap it in aluminum foil a few times and make sure the fat side is on top so as it melts it keeps the bottom moist.   Then I flip it over and let it cook some more.

A friend asks why keep it in the smoker once you wrap it up in foil since the smoke can't get to it anymore.   That makes sense to me and I never thought about it.   I know not everybody wraps there brisket up, but for those that do, do you keep it in the smoker or do you take it inside and finish it in the oven?

My smoker is similar to this one but it is a different brand: http://www.academy.com/index.php?pag...263-40521-3725

It doesn't have a huge firebox so I am considering putting it in the oven.  It will be around 10 lbs if that matters.


----------



## waysideranch (Jun 27, 2008)

We wrap in beach towel and put it in a cooler for 1 hour or however long you need it to keep.  Sometimes one is so hungry he might cut a hunk off before the cooler.  Lots of people finish in the oven.  Not here.  Smoker to the cooler.


----------



## seboke (Jun 27, 2008)

You'll probably get a lot of arguement / opinion on whether you SHOULD wrap, but if you're a wrapper, the wrapee won't know the difference if it is in the smoker or in the oven. Why not save your fuel, be it propane, charcoal or sticks?


----------



## pineywoods (Jun 27, 2008)

I usually put it in the oven at 250* after I foil it and save the fuel in the smoker. It just seems easier for me to do it that way but what ever works for ya. Then I wrap it foil and all in a towel  and stick it into a dry cooler for an hour or two to allow the juices to redistribute. Don't forget to head over to roll call and introduce us and tell us about your smoker its kinda a tradition around here


----------



## bbqgoddess (Jun 27, 2008)

smoker to cooler for me too!


----------



## ronp (Jun 27, 2008)

I'm not sure 2 hours of smoke is enough. I would search this site for times. Usually you smoke to a temp then foil I think at least 150' - 160'. At that point an oven makes sense to me.

Good luck!
Ron


----------



## dee dee dee (Jun 27, 2008)

Wow, thanks for the quick replies!   I never thought about letting the meat sit so that the juices redistribute... do you have to reheat it or does it stay warm enough to serve after it sits there for an hour?


----------



## mulepackin (Jun 27, 2008)

I smoke till about 145, cont. in ECB til 165, foil and back in til 190 or so. If my charcoal doesn't seem like it will cont. heating I might oven finish so as to not fire up more coals. But if the heat is there I use it. After 190 pull and wrap and cooler til ready to slice and serve.


----------



## pineywoods (Jun 27, 2008)

It is still very hot coming out of the cooler I smoke mine to 170* before foiling then take it out of oven at 190* for slicing and 200* for pulling


----------



## mossymo (Jun 27, 2008)

dee dee dee
I say switch it to the oven if you are tired maintaining the smoker temp, but leave it in the smoker if you feel like having a few more beers !!!

By the way, letting it sit towel wrapped in a cooler a few hours will give you some of juiciest brisket ever.....


----------



## abelman (Jun 27, 2008)

Beat me to it but good advice just the same.


----------

